# HOMIES FRAME WRAP



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Saw this cadi frame at homies and man it just grabbed my attention this is a beefy ass frame and VERY reasonably priced work.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i been there they are frame specialists :biggrin:


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks hella good. Solid welds, solid pieces.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

welds look outstanding ,only question i have is why did they go around the part for the motor mounts? is this going to be a show car? either way it still looks outstanding.


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 12:07 AM~4714825
> *Saw this cadi frame at homies and man it just grabbed my attention this is a beefy ass frame and VERY reasonably priced work.
> *


How reasonable?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yep Question, if it is, then I might come got one


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

thats a damn good lookin frame. i wish we had shops like homies in houston. we dont have a lotta shops as it is really...


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

nice welds...i like how the did the c channel with the piece of box tubing

nice and strong and it leaves you space to run all the lines without it being that noticable


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2004)

That is some excellant fabrication!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

hell ya that shit looks off da chain :cheesy: no hammer marks either straight bender :biggrin: I like it :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

those welds are clean azz fuc


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Jan 27 2006, 05:15 AM~4715564
> *How reasonable?
> *



I think he said to do a frame like that around 1800 or so


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

First off beautiful work.So I guess the bushing holes are install through the bottom of the frame,just cut the hole large enough for the lower bushing to go in through the bottom.And speaking of no hammer marks,I've been looking for that hydraulic C-clamp they used it to do a set of A-frames with in a back issue of Lowrider Mag. anyone know where I can get one of those from.Can't find them in Graingers or McMaster catalog.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

i hope they pay that welder as good as those welds look :thumbsup:


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

Holy shit that weld is Beautifull :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

hey Brent , Leon do that one ? that frame wasnt finished was it ? SURE HAS SOME PRETTY WELDS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 27 2006, 02:29 PM~4718496
> *hey Brent , Leon do that one ? that frame wasnt finished was it ? SURE HAS SOME PRETTY  WELDS ! :biggrin:
> *


no leon didnt do it and no it wasnt finished it was in progress.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 11:25 AM~4716197
> *I think he said to do a frame like that around 1800 or so
> *


I'd say thats pretty dam reasonable :0


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Great look frame, not knocking theyre work but they should do the sides first so that the top plates tie them in. Sides are where the strength at. Oh well still looks damn good.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Oops my bad that part of the frame looked like it didnt have a side plate but it does. If the graduations on the welds where closer theyed look a hole lot better. Still a good looking frame.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jan 27 2006, 04:10 PM~4719371
> *Oops my bad that part of the frame looked like it didnt have a side plate but it does.  If the graduations on the welds where closer theyed look a hole lot better.  Still a good looking frame.
> *


Post up some of YOUR welds for us


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2006, 06:12 PM~4719386
> *Post up some of YOUR welds for us
> *



I shure will tomorrow though off my camera phone cuz i dont have a digi.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=192696&hl=

Thats a link to an old frame i did. And ill still give you some other pics too strictly welds


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jan 27 2006, 04:24 PM~4719460
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=192696&hl=
> 
> Thats a link to an old frame i did.  And ill still give you some other pics too strictly welds
> *


You do nice work too but i wouldnt knock them Homies welds for nothing


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Damn thats nice!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

ill take what behind door number 2 jonny...
damn nice work. id be proud to show welds like that. clear powdercoat anyone??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good...


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

:cheesy: :worship: I wish that I could weld like that, just more practice I guess.


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

actually it just looks like an arc welder with a 7018 rod very easy rod


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 01:07 AM~4714825
> *Saw this cadi frame at homies and man it just grabbed my attention this is a beefy ass frame and VERY reasonably priced work.
> *


thats some nice as work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 08:25 AM~4716197
> *I think he said to do a frame like that around 1800 or so
> *


I think they want the frame sandblasted first, I wanted to get a frame and take it to them but I don't have a damn trailer, or any real way to get it down there... :angry: :angry: BTW.. that frame is fuckin nice... :worship: Homies


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 29 2006, 12:00 AM~4726971
> *I think they want the frame sandblasted first, I wanted to get a frame and take it to them but I don't have a damn trailer, or any real way to get it down there... :angry:  :angry: BTW.. that frame is fuckin nice...  :worship:  Homies
> *


Hit them up they may have a line on frames if you need them to get you one


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Jan 28 2006, 08:06 PM~4724790
> *actually it just looks like an arc welder with a 7018 rod very easy rod
> *


Whats better to use arc or mig?
all I ever used was mig, whats the diff?
What's flux weld?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Did we ever get a price for a Frame Wrap


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 29 2006, 09:42 AM~4727624
> *Did we ever get a price for a Frame Wrap
> *


1800


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

told you guys homies was the shits
Do they even use a grinder ??????????


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 27 2006, 06:38 PM~4719550
> *:uh:
> *



That was just a partial wrap, Ill post pics of the frame im doing now in its own topic. Oh by the way im wraping the frame for free. Ill get some pics of my welds tommorow .


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jan 29 2006, 06:00 AM~4727483
> *Whats better to use arc or mig?
> all I ever used was mig, whats the diff?
> What's flux weld?
> *


im not a welder. but i think mig or tig would be the best. flux weld i think is when u use the wire with a flux core in it. not something u want to use on anything u will be doing body work on. 
mig and gas. 
by the looks of those welds on that frame id guess they were tigd. by a very experienced welder.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh by the way I wasnt knocking his welds i was just stating my opinion, i dont know why everyones trippin....damn :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Not tigged... he lets off the trigger every 1/8th inch before he moves... looks great but does not give you a hot puddle... which is fine for a wrap.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i dont get it. like i see what your saying. but im not familiar with the welding process that much. i thought it was just pull the trigger. and move along the piece u are welding at a resonable pace to get a proper puddle.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

pretty nice lookin frame


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

why would he let off the trigger? Still think arc is the best and IS the strongest if done prperly. Anything like 1/4 inch or bigger, I like ARC and I am a welder.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

mig is easy and fast 
arc welder is hot as hell and can weaken the metal where reinforcement ends


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2006, 06:12 PM~4719386
> *Post up some of YOUR welds for us
> *



Here you go.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

that shit looks dam good.... mad props to the guy doin all the fittin and weldin outa that shop....


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Jan 29 2006, 10:31 PM~4730912
> *why would he let off the trigger? Still think arc is the best and IS the strongest if done prperly. Anything like 1/4 inch or bigger, I like ARC and I am a welder.
> *


when you let off the trigger, it gives you an automatic "penny roll" look......

some kids i took welding with used to do it and the teacher always knew they cheated.....

i didnt really need to cheat, ive been stick welding for a while now... self taught...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 30 2006, 04:06 PM~4736951
> *when you let off the trigger, it gives you an automatic "penny roll" look......
> 
> some kids i took welding with used to do it and the teacher always knew they cheated.....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ihopper (Oct 20, 2005)

The price on the frame at "Homies" was $1200.00 .


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ihopper_@Jan 31 2006, 02:05 AM~4739756
> *The price on the frame at "Homies" was $1200.00 .
> *


is that with them supplyin the frame or the customer supplyin the frame


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 30 2006, 05:06 PM~4736951
> *when you let off the trigger, it gives you an automatic "penny roll" look......
> 
> some kids i took welding with used to do it and the teacher always knew they cheated.....
> ...


So you agree that stick would be perfect for that?


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> mig is easy and fast
> arc welder is hot as hell and can weaken the metal where reinforcement ends
> [/quo
> 
> hey man an arc welder is what a real welder uses and if you know how to use one those welds can look as pretty as that migs, migs are made for peolpe who cant weld bottom line


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol. what about he heat issue. does a stick create more heat?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> > mig is easy and fast
> > arc welder is hot as hell and can weaken the metal where reinforcement ends
> > [/quo
> >
> ...


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

back in the day i mean back in the day all their was, was arc welding i dont remeber any mig welders at all dont get me wrong they are ok but you can do the same thing with a 6013 rod


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

use 7018 and it'll look dope! and I don't think it creates any morte heat. Why would it?


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

More PICS please Mr Imapala


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 29 2006, 06:47 PM~4729578
> *im not a welder. but i think mig or tig would be the best. flux weld i think is when u use the wire with a flux core in it. not something u want to use on anything u will be doing body work on.
> mig and gas.
> by the looks of those welds on that frame id guess they were tigd. by a very experienced welder.
> *


cool


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jan 30 2006, 07:24 PM~4736578
> *Here you go.
> *


tell who ever did those welds to slow down he moves to fast


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 
built by homies


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

I HAD NO IDEA HOMIES HAD THAT KINDA QUALITY......FUKIN NICE


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Feb 1 2006, 09:13 PM~4754454
> *tell who ever did those welds to slow down he moves to fast
> *



:uh: everyones a welder now. Oh and i did those but thats right no ones gonna believe it...ah who cares :uh:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

looks nice


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

Whats the number for Homies?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

562-633-1587


----------



## $Bigg Money$ (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Feb 2 2006, 04:22 PM~4759702
> *:uh:  everyones a welder now.  Oh and i did those but thats right no ones gonna believe it...ah who cares  :uh:
> *


I think your shit looks tight bro im in lakeland you have a car around town Im about ready to build something soon keep up the good work


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 01:07 AM~4714825
> *Saw this cadi frame at homies and man it just grabbed my attention this is a beefy ass frame and VERY reasonably priced work.
> *


IT IS A CLEAN ASS FRAME,BUT WHY NO PLATE UNDER THE MOTOR MOUNT....CADDY'S CAVE IN.....AND THE OIL PAN IS ONLY A HAIR A WAY TO BEGIN WITH,NOW IT'S EVEN CLOSER......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

dunno the whole deal i just saw it there and it had been wrapped before not sure by who but the welds just looked bad ass so i posted it. I saw an impala frame he had done there and ithe motor mount section was plated


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## 76regal (Feb 19, 2003)

anyone have the phone number to homies hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 5 2006, 04:42 PM~4782489
> *:biggrin:  :0
> *


tah stand is a good idea, Im gonna have to build one here real soon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76regal_@Feb 9 2006, 03:03 PM~4812422
> *anyone have the phone number to homies hydraulics :biggrin:
> *



562-633-1587


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i dont giva a fuk what anybody says 
Homies does the nicest work ive ever seen 
and this work is everyday shit not no custom shit 
if the frame you see isn't done where you all say it needs to be done then its because the owner probably wants a partial frame wrap 
ask them to do box it in completely and they'll do it $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

YEA ,THATS RITE...THEY DO SOME CLEAN ASS SHIT....WAS JUST WONDERING WHY THEY WENT AROUND THE MOUNT ,INSTEAD OF PLATE OVER IT AND RE DRILL....QUESTIONS, NOT BAGGIN..... :biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt mr cadillac just picked up his fully wrapped cadi frame maybe he will post pics


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

damn OG was right .... i am definitely getting a frame from them for my 64 when i go to get one


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)

uffin:

thats the homie's cesar rodriguez work on that frame....he gets down :thumbsup:
he ll be wraping my frame for my 64 soon

[attachmentid=543525]

[attachmentid=543527]


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice welds, I was wondering all morning how I was gonna do the C-channel frame rails behind the trans. mount & decided to use the box tubing after boxing it in. Looks like I had a GOOD idea!








The curved area in the way left of the pic is going to be a WEAK point.
Whoever the owner of the frame is, I wouldn't neglect the lower control arm mounts, REINFORCE that shit!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 01:07 AM~4714825
> *Saw this cadi frame at homies and man it just grabbed my attention this is a beefy ass frame and VERY reasonably priced work.
> *


       :worship: :worship:


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

Wuut thats wack I just called them and asked them if they carried reinforced frames and they said no?? that i'd have to bring them my own and they'd just weld it... N E wayz im done with all these bull shit problems id get myself into if i took off my own frame and put everything back together, Does anyone know a shop in L.A. were they'd do the work (take the frame off and do a fully frame wrap??


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Mar 31 2006, 07:58 PM~5158974
> *Wuut thats wack I just called them and asked them if they carried reinforced frames and they said no?? that i'd have to bring them my own and they'd just weld it... N E wayz im done with all these bull shit problems id get myself into if i took off my own frame and put everything back together, Does anyone know a shop in L.A. were they'd do the work (take the frame off and do a fully frame wrap??
> *


How much would Homies do it for or would they ? The quoted me 1500.00 for a fully wraped frame for my next G-Body project . It looks like they do excelent work .


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 12:07 AM~4714825
> *Saw this cadi frame at homies and man it just grabbed my attention this is a beefy ass frame and VERY reasonably priced work.
> *


thats some great work and clean ass hell!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

talked to tem yesterday said 1600 full frame wrap on a 64 gonna drop my off soon


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 31 2006, 11:14 PM~5159840
> *talked to tem yesterday said 1600 full frame wrap on a 64 gonna drop my off soon
> *


     ...damn makes me wanna drop mine off all tha way from tejas


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

damn,
ask any other shop besides joey's 818 and they'll tax the fuck out of you
Homies Hooks it up


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Mar 31 2006, 08:58 PM~5158974
> *Wuut thats wack I just called them and asked them if they carried reinforced frames and they said no?? that i'd have to bring them my own and they'd just weld it... N E wayz im done with all these bull shit problems id get myself into if i took off my own frame and put everything back together, Does anyone know a shop in L.A. were they'd do the work (take the frame off and do a fully frame wrap??
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Apr 1 2006, 12:36 AM~5159673
> *How much would Homies do it for or would they ? The quoted me 1500.00 for a fully wraped frame for my next G-Body project . It looks like they do excelent work .
> *



wow for that quality of work you can't beat that price with a stick
:thumbsup:


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Mar 31 2006, 10:36 PM~5159673
> *How much would Homies do it for or would they ? The quoted me 1500.00 for a fully wraped frame for my next G-Body project . It looks like they do excelent work .
> *


But u gotta take it off yourself and bring them your frame they wont do the work of taking the body off the frame and all...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

mani wished i lived in that area. id love to spend that kinda cash and have it done right. looks nice too.. 
oh well. gues i'll have to make do in the shop on my own. lol.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $Bigg Money$_@Feb 3 2006, 12:14 AM~4764114
> *I think your shit looks tight bro im in lakeland you have a car around town Im about ready to build something soon keep up the good work
> *



Thanks for the props homie. i do have a car but its taken apart. Wrapping my frame after my homeboys frame im wrapping . Let me know when your ready and ill be happy to help.


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam that is dirt cheap for that quality work


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 12:07 AM~4714825
> *Saw this cadi frame at homies and man it just grabbed my attention this is a beefy ass frame and VERY reasonably priced work.
> *


DAMN THATS A NICE FRAME !!


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

FOR WHOEVER THAT SAID IT WAS WELDED WITH STICK 7018 IS COPLETLEY WRONG , YOU TELL BY THE SLAG WAS PRODUCED WITH WITH A MIG WELDER.
THE REASON A LOT OF PEOPLE DON'T ARC WELD IS 1ST IT'S A LOT MORE TEDIOUS AND HARDER TO CONTROL THE PUDDLE , 2ND A ROD ONLY LAST SO LONG , AND ALOT OF BACK YARD WELDER'S CAN'T RSTART THE WELD AS IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE YOU NEVER STOPPED.IT PROBALLY DO IT WITH 7018 BUT IT WOULD HAVE TO BE A 3/8 ROD 1/4 HAS TO MUCH AMP. WHAT YOU WOULD CALL IT TO BE TO HOT.ALSO MIG WELDING IS LESS COST PRODUCTIVE.
TO HOMEBOY THAT WELDED THE OTHER FRAME ON HERE HAS BEAUTIFUL BEADS, YOU COULD PUT CAT'S OUT OF BUSINESS WITH THOSE.AND COMPLELTEY RIGHT ABOUT HOMIES , HE DIDN'T HAVE ACTUALLY MOVE HIS PUDDLE SIDE TO SIDE ,BUT HE DID SO HE SHOULD OF MADE THEM A LOT TIGHTER


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

I paid $3K + from Pitbull and my rails aren't boxed in. Just three sides.


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

MAN I SHOULD GO INTO BUSINESS ON FRAMES IF THATS WHAT THEY CHARGE ,PEOPLE THINK THERE'S A LOT TO IT BUT THERES NOT YOU COULD KNOCK OUT A FRAME IN 2 DAY'S AND MATERIAL THEY PROBALLY SPEND $500-$600 ON MATERIAL.THTA'S QUIT A PROFIT


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 7 2006, 12:55 PM~6123533
> *I paid $3K + from Pitbull and my rails aren't boxed in.  Just three sides.
> *


 :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

1800 is pretty good price, especially as nice as it looks cosmetically, I paid 2600 in Dallas (frame was included in Price)-done by Majestix Car Club VP Jesse Alaniz-I'm happy with it, best I have seen out here anyway...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats a hell of a strong lookin frame..


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i want one


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

HEY SO THIS IS JUST PRICE FOR THE FRAME , NOT SWITCHING THEM , BECAUSE IF SO HMMM

MIGHT HAVE TO GO GET A FRAME AND MAKE SOME CEESE


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 7 2006, 01:31 PM~6124175
> *HEY SO THIS IS JUST PRICE FOR THE FRAME , NOT SWITCHING THEM , BECAUSE IF SO HMMM
> 
> MIGHT HAVE TO GO GET A FRAME AND MAKE SOME CEESE
> *


Yea that was just for the wrap and the frame, alot of places out here charge almost the same amount but only due like stress points. I'm sure its alot more competitive in CA or out west but here in Dallas there is only a handfull of people and some of the work I have seen is a little shady...


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

MAN I'M OUT HERE IN AZ. I'V WELDED SINCE I WAS 17 AND ATTENDED AND GRADUATED AZ. WELDING INST. AT 19 UP IN NORTERN AZ.

THINK I JUST GOT AN IDEAL FOR SIDE WORK


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 7 2006, 02:03 PM~6123584
> *MAN I SHOULD GO INTO BUSINESS ON FRAMES IF THATS WHAT THEY CHARGE ,PEOPLE THINK THERE'S A LOT TO IT BUT THERES NOT YOU COULD KNOCK OUT A FRAME IN 2 DAY'S AND MATERIAL THEY PROBALLY SPEND $500-$600 ON MATERIAL.THTA'S QUIT A PROFIT
> *



hey man, I'm not talkin any shit, but there is NO way you could do a complete frame wrap in 2 days, I don't care is they were 20 hour days ! Try doing one first, and see how long it takes. I'm not doubting your skills, as a welder/fabricator/etc. but bottom line, it can't be done that fast. I think it might even take homies or pitbull or any other major name hydro installer at least a week, and that still might not be a complete wrap. If you tried wrappin a whole frame in 2 days, it would take another 2 just to cool down !!! hahahaha


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 7 2006, 07:55 PM~6123533
> *I paid $3K + from Pitbull and my rails aren't boxed in.  Just three sides.
> *


your frame doesnt need to be boxed , because of the way its done , also your frame has a spread belly , all welds ground off , dont be fooled mike , you will not have any problems with it , i remember discussing this with you in detail , everyone on here is gonna try and say its gonna break cause its not boxed , i own proof it wont , my monte has been done for almost 6 years , and doing 60 inches ..



me and my bro can wrap any frame in 1 week , im talking FULL wrap


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

MIGHT BE RIGHT , BUT I'M JUST SAYING WRAPPING A BARE FRAME NO DISASSEMBLY , SO PROBALY 3-4 DAY'S MAX :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

PITBULL IS RIGHT ABOUT THE BOXED AREA , THAT'S HOW MINE IS ALSO , IT WOULD PROBALLY HAVE A PROBLEM IF IT WAS WITHHOLDING PSI.BUT IT'S NOT IS SUPPORTING THE FORCE ,


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Something worth pointing out is that the cleaner your frame and materials are the stronger and better looking your weld/bead will be. You can be a great welder and still wind up with shitty welds if you don't remove the impurities from the metal first. I love stick welding but have also been doing more mig since I finally broke down and bought one. I also have better looking beads with stick, it just makes a lot more mess of the garage by the end of the night. Some of these frames "look" nice but could be improved on if maximum strength was needed. I think the welds look good on the first pics but the dude that posted the second set of pics has a more "familiar" bead pattern. I can always tell when I'm laying a good bead with stick when the slag just curls up an flakes off in big pieces without picking it off with the hammer. Mig is much more user friendly though if your working over head or vertical welds are needed. I just like seeing how many different ways the same style of frame can be wrapped.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

bare frame , i did 64 impala , spread belly too, in 4 days by myself working 12 -14 hour days , thats my personal record....... me and jamie from high caliber did a g -body in 3.5 days , in cluding gringing the welds off and spread belly ,, i dont really like working like that any more than i have too :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 7 2006, 07:53 PM~6126509
> *bare frame , i did 64 impala , spread belly too, in 4 days by myself working 12 -14 hour days ,  thats my personal record....... me and jamie from high caliber did a g -body in 3.5 days , in cluding gringing the welds off and spread belly ,, i dont really like working like that any more than i have too :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

MAN THAT'S COOL PITBULL , I WAS IDEALING SIDE WORK , SO IF I DID 1 A WEEK OR EVEN 2 , IT'S STILL A GOOD PROFIT


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 7 2006, 05:43 PM~6126459
> *your frame doesnt need to be boxed , because of the way its done , also your frame has a spread belly , all welds ground off  , dont be fooled mike , you will not have any problems with it , i remember discussing this with you in detail , everyone on here is gonna try and say its gonna break cause its not boxed , i own proof it wont , my monte has been done for almost 6 years , and doing 60 inches ..
> me and my bro can wrap any frame in 1 week , im talking FULL wrap
> *


Im not completely sold on a FULLY boxed frame either, I know they look nice and all, but I think they may be a bit overkill. My guy Boo at TIS that is doing my frame now for my Caprice assured me you dont need to box the center section, at first I was kinda iffy about it, but after consulting several people "in the know", including Brent, Pat, Caranto, and Stan Sr. , most agreed that fully boxing the center C-channel is not a nessecity. And like Brent said, look at his Monte.


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

that will be a good bussiness make sure you get customers that will pay also fully wrap frame is the best way to go and if you can stretch the frame even better


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 8 2006, 02:56 AM~6126532
> *MAN THAT'S COOL PITBULL , I WAS IDEALING SIDE WORK , SO IF I DID 1 A WEEK OR EVEN 2 , IT'S STILL A GOOD PROFIT
> *


 :thumbsup: go for it ,,, do every frame like it was your own , :biggrin:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 7 2006, 05:53 PM~6126509
> *bare frame , i did 64 impala , spread belly too, in 4 days by myself working 12 -14 hour days ,  thats my personal record....... me and jamie from high caliber did a g -body in 3.5 days , in cluding gringing the welds off and spread belly ,, i dont really like working like that any more than i have too :biggrin:
> *


DAMN !! 12-14 HR DAYS ISN'T THAT BAD FOR YOUR EYES ??


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Sep 7 2006, 07:57 PM~6126960
> *DAMN !! 12-14 HR DAYS ISN'T THAT BAD FOR YOUR EYES ??
> *


yeah but everythings bad for you nowdays. and causes cancer. I use to have sore eyes from 3-4 hours of welding. and one day I tried it with short sleeves on, because it was hot that day.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Sep 8 2006, 03:57 AM~6126960
> *DAMN !! 12-14 HR DAYS ISN'T THAT BAD FOR YOUR EYES ??
> *


not my eyes im that worried about ,now LUNGS and heart i am , a wear a mask but the grinding and welding stuff is still there ........i dont really expect to live a really long life cause of it , be different if i didnt do so many all the time , gotta 
make a living :biggrin: 






if anyone has any questions for me hit me on the PITBULL TOPIC :biggrin: 




IM let this topic get back to HOMIES .........


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 12:07 AM~4714825
> *Saw this cadi frame at homies and man it just grabbed my attention this is a beefy ass frame and VERY reasonably priced work.
> *


ANY MORE PICS OF HOMIES WORK ??


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 1 2006, 01:14 AM~5159840
> *talked to tem yesterday said 1600 full frame wrap on a 64 gonna drop my off soon
> *


Damn that is a helluva price. I work for a steel shop and with the price of steel today they can't be making much money on those frames after paying their welder.... :0


----------



## EIGHTFOURCUTTY (Dec 6, 2006)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET MY FRAME FULLY WRAPPED IN CALI FOR MY 84 CUTTY IN THE NOR CAL AREA NAMES AND NUMBERS OF SHOPS THANKS


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by herrakani_@Jan 27 2006, 01:33 AM~4715118
> *Looks hella good. Solid welds, solid pieces.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttmft 4 the homies at homies........


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 11:25 AM~4716197
> *I think he said to do a frame like that around 1800 or so
> *


 :0 NOT in the mid-west


----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

wats da price on a 63 impala frame


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

USED TO HAVE A CUTLASS THAT HOMIES WRAPPED AND FULLY CHROMED ALL THE UNDIES ON CAME OUT TIGHT AS HELL AND ONLY TOOK TWO WEEKS TO GET MY CAR BACK...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 7 2007, 06:46 AM~7426052
> *USED TO HAVE A CUTLASS THAT HOMIES WRAPPED AND FULLY CHROMED ALL THE UNDIES ON CAME OUT TIGHT AS HELL AND ONLY TOOK TWO WEEKS TO GET MY CAR BACK...
> *


how much tho!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

shit nikkas round here askin $2500.00 and to think i was considering that!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 7 2007, 03:16 PM~7429830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


built by ryderz!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

smoooth, I love that color too


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 7 2007, 03:26 PM~7429913
> *built by ryderz!
> *


bigger pics bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 7 2006, 07:43 PM~6126459
> *your frame doesnt need to be boxed , because of the way its done , also your frame has a spread belly , all welds ground off  , dont be fooled mike , you will not have any problems with it , i remember discussing this with you in detail , everyone on here is gonna try and say its gonna break cause its not boxed , i own proof it wont , my monte has been done for almost 6 years , and doing 60 inches ..
> me and my bro can wrap any frame in 1 week , im talking FULL wrap
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 7 2006, 08:55 PM~6126938
> *:thumbsup: go for it ,,, do every frame like it was your own , :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Homies does some nice work!


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

Evreyone up here is charging at least3g'sbecause of steel prices.Has steel really went u   p that much or is that just what shops are sayin to get our money???


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@Mar 7 2007, 04:38 AM~7426032
> *wats da price on a 63 impala frame
> *


NO! THAT PRICE WAS FOR A CADI FRAME "TRUST ME"  ....I KNOW ANTHONY.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 7 2007, 10:54 PM~7434146
> *Homies does some nice work!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DonAntonio (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 12:07 AM~4714825
> *Saw this cadi frame at homies and man it just grabbed my attention this is a beefy ass frame and VERY reasonably priced work.
> *


nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 12:07 AM~4714825
> *Saw this cadi frame at homies and man it just grabbed my attention this is a beefy ass frame and VERY reasonably priced work.
> *


NICE WELDS !! WHAT OTHER SHOPS CAN PUT OUT WELDED FRAMES LIKE THIS ??


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

NICE WORK ANYMORE PICS ?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Not trying to piss too many people off, but welds like that arent considered by any welding instructors that tought me or any books I've looke at. 

Too much 3D to those beads, and if you dont know what that equals I wont bother arguing any farther, but I want my welds actually fusing 2 pieces of metal into one, not glue on on top of another.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

This is my frame at homies


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Very happy with all the work on my frame, got done in 1 week


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

This is what it used to look like :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Oct 5 2007, 10:55 PM~8942213
> *
> 
> *


looks what it set u back


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Oct 5 2007, 10:55 PM~8942213
> *
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

It was a while ago but i think it was 1600


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

damn,
homies gets down 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

HOMIES HYDRAULICS :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: !!! You can't go wrong with going to Homies... They're good people, great prices, and great quality...

I took my 68 to Homies on a Friday and they said it would be ready by the following Friday.... The car rolled into Homies without a front clip, no motor or trans... I decided on going with a whammy set up, 8 batts, and a spare tire in the trunk.... 

the only problem was I didn't have the adapter on hand to be welded in the trunk... when i was finally able to take a day off work and pick one up from Junior at Vision Quest, i shot it over to Homies on Wednesday.... and at that time the frame was reinforced.... the a-arms were extended and reinforced.... the quarters were glassed...... battery racks and pump rack were put in.... they said that my car would be ready that night... i couldn't believe it... 

i've never had that kind of experience with any kind of a shop where they were done two days early and most importantly the quality of work surpassed my expectations... 

not to mention the price i paid..... it was like paying for this... 









but actually getting to bang this...









the next day i rolled up with a trailer to pick up my car.... and a bottle of tequila for the Homies... :thumbsup:

now if only they did paint & body work....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 7 2006, 11:33 AM~6123389
> *FOR WHOEVER THAT SAID IT WAS WELDED WITH STICK 7018 IS COPLETLEY WRONG , YOU TELL BY THE SLAG WAS PRODUCED WITH WITH A MIG WELDER.
> THE REASON A LOT OF PEOPLE DON'T ARC WELD IS 1ST IT'S A LOT MORE TEDIOUS AND HARDER TO CONTROL THE PUDDLE , 2ND A ROD ONLY LAST SO LONG , AND ALOT OF BACK YARD WELDER'S CAN'T RSTART THE WELD AS IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE YOU NEVER STOPPED.IT PROBALLY DO IT WITH 7018 BUT IT WOULD HAVE TO BE A 3/8 ROD 1/4 HAS TO MUCH AMP. WHAT YOU WOULD CALL IT TO BE TO HOT.ALSO MIG WELDING IS LESS COST PRODUCTIVE.
> TO HOMEBOY THAT WELDED THE OTHER FRAME ON HERE HAS BEAUTIFUL BEADS, YOU COULD PUT CAT'S OUT OF BUSINESS WITH THOSE.AND COMPLELTEY RIGHT ABOUT HOMIES , HE DIDN'T HAVE ACTUALLY MOVE HIS PUDDLE SIDE TO SIDE ,BUT HE DID SO HE SHOULD OF MADE THEM A LOT TIGHTER
> *



I don't know if you come from a welding back ground, but last time I checked 1/4 is smaller than 3/8. They do not make a 3/8 rod, the largest is 1/4 for 7018.

Stick welding is less cost productive when compared to mig on a whole. Running a 1/4 rod at around 340 amps will net you around 19-21" MAX per rod. Mig on the other hand will allow you to go until either you have reached you machines duty cycle, or you run out of wire. With stick welding, you have to load the rod in the holder, you have to scratch start the weld, once finished, you have to buff all the slag, and grind your start stop. You will also need a rod oven to keep the rods.

The weld in the picture has cold lap, the ripples should be closer togther as there is a greater chance for slag inclusion, and there would also be a notch effect as well.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Oct 11 2007, 06:16 PM~8979772
> *I don't know if you come from a welding back ground, but last time I checked 1/4 is smaller than 3/8. They do not make a 3/8 rod, the largest is 1/4 for 7018.
> 
> Stick welding is less cost productive when compared to mig on a whole.  Running a 1/4 rod at around 340 amps will net you around 19-21" MAX per rod. Mig on the other hand will allow you to go until either you have reached you machines duty cycle, or you run out of wire. With stick welding, you have to load the rod in the holder, you have to scratch start the weld, once finished, you have to buff all the slag, and grind your start stop. You will also need a rod oven to keep the rods.
> ...



well said :thumbsup: True welders opinion


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Oct 11 2007, 07:16 PM~8979772
> *I don't know if you come from a welding back ground, but last time I checked 1/4 is smaller than 3/8. They do not make a 3/8 rod, the largest is 1/4 for 7018.
> 
> Stick welding is less cost productive when compared to mig on a whole.  Running a 1/4 rod at around 340 amps will net you around 19-21" MAX per rod. Mig on the other hand will allow you to go until either you have reached you machines duty cycle, or you run out of wire. With stick welding, you have to load the rod in the holder, you have to scratch start the weld, once finished, you have to buff all the slag, and grind your start stop. You will also need a rod oven to keep the rods.
> ...


you a teacher or something along those lines?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElKr0nic0_@Oct 11 2007, 06:11 PM~8980189
> *you a teacher or something along those lines?
> *



I am pressure pipe welder, and held to very high standards on the job site. I'm not here to hate, but i would rather give the right information so people can improve on there welding technique or knowledge.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i highly recommend them for frame wraps under 1700 for a full wrap how can u go wrong???


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 23 2007, 02:04 PM~9067531
> *i highly recommend them for frame wraps under 1700 for a full wrap how can u go wrong???
> *


x10000000000000000 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 23 2007, 02:04 PM~9067531
> *i highly recommend them for frame wraps under 1700 for a full wrap how can u go wrong???
> *


POST YOUR FRAME :cheesy:


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Oct 12 2007, 02:46 AM~8981002
> *I am pressure pipe welder, and held to very high standards on the job site. I'm not here to hate, but i would rather give the right information so people can improve on there welding technique or knowledge.
> *



hey a certified welder, nice to meet. i do ndt.. making x-rays of pressure welds.
pretty sure you hate us fuckers :biggrin: 

thats some nice welding. i was in the homies shop last year to have a look. 
but the guy is doing a nice welding job. (the son of the owner- forgot his name- told us the guy only speaks spanish and the others only speak english, gave some funny communication haha)
mig is the better process for a frame as it is the 'coldest' way to weld. pretty good if you dont want to get the frame bend. also i think he does start/stop weldspots..not contineuos. that way you also dont get a hot long weldbath.
overall the best combination for a frame i'd say. i did my own frame the same way and went perfect.
not sure about the inclusions. probably there is a lot of lack of fusion anyway, and if you dont put the next welddot far enough on the other you might have cratercracks as well. but all that shit doesnt really matter for a frame i guess.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 23 2007, 10:31 PM~9070484
> *POST YOUR FRAME :cheesy:
> *


u can post yours in a few days :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Oct 11 2007, 09:46 PM~8981002
> *I am pressure pipe welder, and held to very high standards on the job site. I'm not here to hate, but i would rather give the right information so people can improve on there welding technique or knowledge.
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

This one was done at homies


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

My frame was done there as well


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 24 2007, 10:46 AM~9073492
> *u can post yours in a few days  :0
> *


you first :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 24 2007, 04:34 PM~9075784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

went there a couple years back some of the coolest guys you'll ever meet and they do bad ass work


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Oct 24 2007, 03:14 AM~9071183
> *hey a certified welder, nice to meet.  i do ndt.. making x-rays of pressure welds.
> pretty sure you hate us fuckers  :biggrin:
> 
> ...




Haha I don't hate all you guys, only the ones who have never screwed a rod into a stinger before!!! Besides if you mess up and have your source at the wrong spot at the wrong time, that is where I LOVE my job!!!and don't envy yours.

You can tell he does stop/start weldspots, and I have to give him credit, he is VERY consistent. I was able to see some of Homies work at Bowtie Connection in August and does nice clean work. I myself mig frames, it's fast, able pour alot of material in a quick period of time, and consumables are cheap enough, and works very well for out of postion work.

how is your ndt program setup over europe? school wise?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 24 2007, 07:39 PM~9075824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful



the way ALL color matched frames should be. 



an unsmoothed weld, is an UNFINISHED weld, when it comes to building a lowrider.  


even the "prettiest" welds are still UGLY.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

damn dude, thought you were dead. where do you go when you disappear for lengths at a time? keep in touch


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Oct 25 2007, 04:56 AM~9077728
> *Haha I don't hate all you guys, only the ones who have never screwed a rod into a stinger before!!!  Besides if you mess up and have your source at the wrong spot at the wrong time, that is where I LOVE my job!!!and don't envy yours.
> 
> You can tell he does stop/start weldspots, and I have to give him credit, he is VERY consistent. I was able to see some of Homies work at Bowtie Connection in August and does nice clean work. I myself mig frames, it's fast, able pour alot of material in a quick period of time, and consumables are cheap enough, and works very well for out of postion work.
> ...


haha oh yeah thats true. we had an offshore project were a lot went wrong. we get a lot of bollocking from our bosses as well.
i learned it all with in company training. but the levels are more based for my own country and iv you want a good international (PCN) ticket you gotta go to England. 
i like to weld as well. so its nice to learn from you guys. i always ask things to the guys. but i have respect for the welders.. its so damn hard to get every pass perfect. aspecially with s160 or xxs stuff. shit to bomb as well.. long exposure times


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt for the best prices in socal and best work


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Whats up Homies how much 4 a 62 impala full frame wrap molded and unmolded can u give me both prices thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 29 2007, 12:36 PM~9107104
> *Whats up Homies how much 4 a 62 impala full frame wrap molded and unmolded can u give me both prices thanks :biggrin:
> *


im not 100% sure but i think a full molded frame is like 3500 and a regular frame wrap is like 1600 or so


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

1600 not bad thos beads on those welds are nice and fat so it wouldnt b that hard to grind down thanks bro !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

do they have any frames instock 4 sale


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 25 2007, 10:04 AM~9079905
> *beautiful
> the way ALL color matched frames should be.
> an unsmoothed weld, is an UNFINISHED weld, when it comes to building a lowrider.
> ...


i think grinding down welds make them weak!just my .02 cents!


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

great work.. :0 where is homies located anyway?


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Oct 29 2007, 09:15 PM~9111491
> *great work..  :0  where is homies located anyway?
> *


PARAMOUNT


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Oct 29 2007, 09:04 PM~9109591
> *i think grinding down welds make them weak!just my .02 cents!
> *


IF the reinforcement plates are beveled prior to welding them on. the amount of weld that is removed during the grinding (torture) process isnt significant enough to weaken anything. because the actual penetration has taken place below the surface plane that is being created by grinding.

besides that, compared to most people who claim to be "welders", the guy at Homies IS actually a very talented welder/metal fabricator. 



i would bet good money that his smoothed and molded welds are stronger than alot of guys out there who pile up a bunch of bubble gum looking welds and dont grind them, thinking its stronger. while i agree and know that there are alot of talented welders out there who are building frames, there is a far great ratio of people who suck at welding and ruin frames. i've seen some reinforcement jobs posted up on this site before that are probably weaker than the stock frame was, seriously.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Oct 25 2007, 01:14 PM~9081054
> *damn dude, thought you were dead. where do you go when you disappear for lengths at a time? keep in touch
> *


just call me on my cell phone.


sometimes i am ANTI INTERNET.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 30 2007, 06:47 PM~9117325
> *IF the reinforcement plates are beveled prior to welding them on. the amount of weld that is removed during the grinding (torture) process isnt significant enough to weaken anything. because the actual penetration has taken place below the surface plane that is being created by grinding.
> 
> besides that, compared to most people who claim to be "welders", the guy at Homies IS actually a very talented welder/metal fabricator.
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 30 2007, 08:47 PM~9117325
> *IF the reinforcement plates are beveled prior to welding them on. the amount of weld that is removed during the grinding (torture) process isnt significant enough to weaken anything. because the actual penetration has taken place below the surface plane that is being created by grinding.
> 
> besides that, compared to most people who claim to be "welders", the guy at Homies IS actually a very talented welder/metal fabricator.
> ...


Alot of people think it's stronger to lay down fat hot beads and not grind, those people are wrong. When you slow down to do a fat hot bead, you actually end up in the back of the weld pool, and that makes turbulence and makes it harder to penetrate because you have to go through all that filler. Actually it's better to lay down a few hot fast beads, and grind if you want, it doesn't weaken the weld if it was done properly. Ideally, you want to be at the front of the weld pool, so that you're always penetrating. Just if you are doing multi-pass welding you have to make sure you clean each pass completely, or you will get pockets of impurities, and that will make it worthless. I know the grinding causes weakness myth is bullshit because I've been in welding school for the last month, I've been through one certification test, and I have two more to go. When the certification test plate is examined, they grind off the backing bar and the cap, then cut the whole plate into strips and bend them, they crack, you fail.

Hopefully I can find a shop to let me hang out and learn the ropes of frame reinforcement and hydro install when I get out of school, I really want to get into the business.

btw, that frame on the 1st page is all kinds of sick.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

GOT MY IMPALA FRAME BACK,FULLY WRAPPED ,QUICK TURN AROUND,, :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:cheesy: man , look at row of nickels! thats some welding right there!











:0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 4 2007, 01:49 PM~9151390
> *GOT MY IMPALA FRAME BACK,FULLY WRAPPED ,QUICK TURN AROUND,, :cheesy: :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOSE BERNAL (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 4 2007, 01:24 PM~9151876
> *:cheesy: man , look at row of nickels! thats some welding right there!
> 
> 
> ...


that's nice


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 4 2007, 01:24 PM~9151876
> *:cheesy: man , look at row of nickels! thats some welding right there!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 4 2007, 10:49 AM~9151390
> *GOT MY IMPALA FRAME BACK,FULLY WRAPPED ,QUICK TURN AROUND,, :cheesy: :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 4 2007, 04:01 PM~9152634
> *:biggrin:
> *


that frame thats pictured,, is that the grey one they had there not too long ago?? that fucken frame was SICK!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

naw different


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 4 2007, 02:49 PM~9151390
> *GOT MY IMPALA FRAME BACK,FULLY WRAPPED ,QUICK TURN AROUND,, :cheesy: :cheesy:
> *


What impala are you building now? :0


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 4 2007, 04:24 PM~9151876
> *:cheesy: man , look at row of nickels! thats some welding right there!
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering, what kind of weld is that, is it tig with a fat filler or something? or did he like make a swirling motion with mig?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to drop off mine in a couple of days waiting to get back from the blasters


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 4 2007, 10:49 AM~9151390
> *GOT MY IMPALA FRAME BACK,FULLY WRAPPED ,QUICK TURN AROUND,, :cheesy: :cheesy:
> *


pictures please ???


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 4 2007, 03:40 PM~9152505
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Nov 4 2007, 03:01 PM~9152634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Nov 4 2007, 11:13 PM~9154698
> *Just wondering, what kind of weld is that, is it tig with a fat filler or something?  or did he like make a swirling motion with mig?
> *


That is a mig weld and it looks like its trigger welded. Not an actual bead, just tacks overlaped very consistently. 





Well thats what it looks like to me... :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just dropped off my frame today cool ass people over there


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Nov 8 2007, 05:26 PM~9185389
> *That is a mig weld and it looks like its trigger welded.  Not an actual bead, just tacks overlaped very consistently.
> Well thats what it looks like to me... :biggrin:
> *


He just has the wire speed fast and is doing big circles, they do look nice though.


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 11 2007, 12:34 AM~9200703
> *He just has the wire speed fast and is doing big circles, they do look nice though.
> *


I thought that's what it looked like.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 10 2007, 11:34 PM~9200703
> *He just has the wire speed fast and is doing big circles, they do look nice though.
> *


or just big *C*'s


C's are actually better, circles reheat the weld that is behind the molten puddle, when you do C's you are only heating the metal ONCE, rather than reheating right after its not red anymore. 

but there is no way it would ever matter when reinforcing a frame.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 11 2007, 01:58 AM~9201858
> *or just big C's
> C's are actually better, circles reheat the weld that is behind the molten puddle, when you do C's you are only heating the metal ONCE, rather than reheating right after its not red anymore.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 11 2007, 01:58 AM~9201858
> *or just big C's
> C's are actually better, circles reheat the weld that is behind the molten puddle, when you do C's you are only heating the metal ONCE, rather than reheating right after its not red anymore.
> 
> ...


He is doing circles, C's don't look like that. :biggrin: I do weld for a living also.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 11 2007, 03:45 PM~9203906
> *He is doing circles, C's don't look like that. :biggrin:  I do weld for a living also.
> *



Liar :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Nov 8 2007, 06:26 PM~9185389
> *That is a mig weld and it looks like its trigger welded.  Not an actual bead, just tacks overlaped very consistently.
> Well thats what it looks like to me... :biggrin:
> *



I wish I could weld like that


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 7 2006, 12:38 PM~6124228
> *Yea that was just for the wrap and the frame, alot of places out here charge almost the same amount but only due like stress points. I'm sure its alot more competitive in CA or out west but here in Dallas there is only a handfull of people and some of the work I have seen is a little shady...
> *




THEN U HAVENT BEEN TO IRVING CUSTOMS TO SEE THE NICE FRAMES THAT R BEING WRAPPED HERE. VERY NICE AND NOT TO SHADY AT ALL. NOT KNOCKIN JESSE CUZ THATS MY BOY. BUT IC DOES REALLY NICE WORK. AND FOR GOOD PRICES.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 6 2007, 01:15 PM~9166708
> *64 rag
> *


 :biggrin: can't wait to see it!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

seems like a great price for the quality of work.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 12 2007, 07:52 PM~9213674
> *THEN U HAVENT BEEN TO IRVING CUSTOMS TO SEE THE NICE FRAMES THAT R BEING WRAPPED HERE. VERY NICE AND NOT TO SHADY AT ALL. NOT KNOCKIN JESSE CUZ THATS MY BOY. BUT IC DOES REALLY NICE WORK. AND FOR GOOD PRICES.
> *


PICS !!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## KushMaster (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 4 2007, 01:24 PM~9151876
> *:cheesy: man , look at row of nickels! thats some welding right there!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 4 2007, 04:24 PM~9151876
> *:cheesy: man , look at row of nickels! thats some welding right there!
> 
> 
> ...



Just a question:

how hard would it be to mold that style weld? it would seem that the closer the "C's" or "circles" are to one another, the less high and low spots to smooth out? example: a straight row of nickles , back to back like this IIIIIIIII, is real smooth , but the farther they are apart, like this ///////////, they become not so smooth right?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

with a good wheel , its not that hard at all to grind those welds down, its going to be time consuming either way if you want a flawless finish....besides , a weld should never be a big mountian on top of the metal, that means you didnt get penatration.it should be pretty level with the surronding surfaces....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

whatever happened to that caddie frame Mr. Impala?


----------



## oorefluxoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Can u three will without the bridge like that?? there still will be alot of flex/STRESS in the rear coils


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 23 2007, 09:16 PM~9517825
> *whatever happened to that caddie frame Mr. Impala?
> *


*X2*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

picked up mine yesterday came out good


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 13 2008, 03:30 PM~9683177
> *picked up mine yesterday came  out good
> 
> 
> ...


can you show more close up pics please? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 13 2008, 03:54 PM~9683304
> *can you show more close up pics please? :biggrin:
> *


*X2*


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

how much and what size steel was used? looks real clean!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yea that mug is super clean!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 24 2007, 04:33 PM~9075770
> *This one was done at homies
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jan 29 2006, 04:39 PM~4729526
> *That was just a partial wrap,  Ill post pics of the frame im doing now in its own topic.  Oh by the way im wraping the frame for free.  Ill get some pics of my welds tommorow  .
> *


I cant see the pics at work but ive seen your welds Rene and that shit is to damn clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 16 2008, 04:16 PM~9711081
> *I cant see the pics at work but ive seen your welds Rene and that shit is to damn clean.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

good looking work :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

got my frame from M&M hydros wonder why never wrap the top of the crossmember? :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## bounc3r (Jan 29, 2007)

so how much for a full wrap for a gbody n how long is the turn around time on that, can any one help me thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bounc3r_@Feb 9 2008, 01:38 PM~9902782
> *so how much for a full wrap for a gbody n how long is the turn around time on that, can any one help me thanks
> *


i think it like 1600 turnaround 1 week to 2 and they like for you to bring them sandblasted


----------



## bounc3r (Jan 29, 2007)

yup thats the exact -price- i called them n im taking my frame this week coming or the weekend


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

nice work


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 24 2007, 04:33 PM~9075770
> *This one was done at homies
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

nice frame!


----------



## LIL ROOD (Sep 10, 2007)

WAS OVER THERE THE OTHER DAY, THEY HAD SOME PIMPIN ASS 'A' ARMS TOO,


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROOD_@Sep 16 2009, 11:15 PM~15105194
> *WAS OVER THERE THE OTHER DAY, THEY HAD SOME PIMPIN ASS 'A' ARMS TOO,
> *


x2

richard had a couple of nice frames sitting outside - the weld jobs were impressive. 

needless to say, homies did my set up and it came out great. i'd recommend them to anyone looking to get quality work done.


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

was out there few months ago ,and they do beautiful work , quality work at its best


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

homies been puttin it down since like -- the caveman days. 4real.

good people 


cobra


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Sep 18 2009, 07:41 AM~15117170
> *was out there few months ago ,and they do beautiful work , quality work at its best
> *


*X2*


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2006, 04:20 PM~4955415
> *ttt mr cadillac just picked up his fully wrapped cadi frame maybe he will post pics
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm in VA, can someone tell me how much shipped for a 64 impala vert frame with no core?

it would take too much just in shipping, but theres no shops around here in comparison for quality of work imo, if i'm wrong please show me some pics


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 3 2009, 07:01 PM~14974888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO IS THE CHICK IN THIS PIC? :0 :cheesy:


----------

